# first drive in pink harness



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

heres some driveing pictures and horses at play.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

That's a LOT of pink!


----------



## Sereno (Apr 21, 2013)

Corporal said:


> That's a LOT of pink!


She do like PINK! But she does take some great photos and I look for her posts. Though old men with stallions won't do PINK, we can have some fun looking and learning. :lol:


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Quincy looks good in pink!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Why doesn't Quincey have a pink rug??? Horse abuse. 

They are adorable! I LOVE the pink harness, and I LOVE that cart!!

Nancy


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I simply love it!!! Pink is my favorite!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Love it.....the only thing that could be better would be purple!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*pink saddle square under driveing saddle.*



greentree said:


> Why doesn't Quincey have a pink rug??? Horse abuse.
> 
> They are adorable! I LOVE the pink harness, and I LOVE that cart!!
> 
> Nancy


i was playing safe as i thought the back strap d on the saddle was going to hit his back so i decided that a pad was needed as i have not got a pad for a driveing saddle i decided the saddle square would do.
so i opted for that it was pureley precaution but the saddle was fine and there was plenty of clearance.
some times is better to check things out and thank you for asking.
the saddle square came from ebay another one to the collectoin lol.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*purple harness*



QOS said:


> Love it.....the only thing that could be better would be purple!


 hiya and many thanks ill keep an eye out for one.
have you got a purple saddle square and tack your self sounds nice.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

yet again, another piece of tack I have never seen in pink but, it looks lovely!


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

I've always wanted to try driving! I bet it would be even better in such classy tack (is it still tack in driving?)!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*horses and traile.r*


















heres a couple more.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*harness*



Samstead said:


> I've always wanted to try driving! I bet it would be even better in such classy tack (is it still tack in driving?)!


although we call it harness it is still tack.
as you still have to harness tack up the horse.


----------



## Sereno (Apr 21, 2013)

*OH NOoooo!*

First you showed blue with poka-dots blanket and now.... Stripes too? MORE PINK? EVEN ON THE TRAILER?

:rofl:


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*pink pad.*



greentree said:


> Why doesn't Quincey have a pink rug??? Horse abuse.
> 
> They are adorable! I LOVE the pink harness, and I LOVE that cart!!
> 
> Nancy


no he will never be abused and will never suffer with abuse the only thing that got abuse was my car he propeled backwards and broke my rear wind sheild so my reply to him was:rofl: i was in fits of laughter to me his a child and thay will get in to mischeif and all ways will.
:happydance: so i have found a replacement wind sheild so im happy and he is happy and that is all that matters:hug: this sums up quincy and me lol.


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

One word! FABULOUS!


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

Is it nylon? Very pink for sure


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

No boldcomic, it came from this breed of cow. I think the name of the breed is Strawberry milkshake.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Or was it this breed?










:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

Glad I have you guys to set me straight. Where can I find me one of those cows? I love strawberry milk.

Actually I was wondering if it was maybe beta or bio. I would love a synthetic harness in a fun color but I don't like nylon. Though maybe my dreams were coming true. However... if someone can find me that cow...


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*pink cow harness*

to bold comic it is pink nylon i got it for a laugh on ebay and its the first ime i used it on the road.
to taffy clayton all i can say is that my ribs are split from here to here:rofl::rofl: i nearley fell off of the sofa i was realy rip rawing till my sides split.
i loved the pink cows and i bet you could save and make a fortune in starberry milk shake lol no more running to mc donalds.
oh boy i had to:happydance:run to the next room to get a drink my sides are still spliting.
its great what horses can do for you lol.
what are we going to do next:think: i wounder:idea: i think ill have to get a white bow top for my four wheeler i remberd when i was small little house on the preary lol poor quincy and tricky :hug:i love them so much a great pair a horse and a pony.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*training with ball and harness*

































this is what fun in schooling is all about in taping in to your horse and issueing commands if he did not like it he could have just walked away but with titbit training you can go a long way.
in sd cards.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*harness tasters on sd cards video snaps.*

























































heres some pictures harnessing up quincy out of the sd card video to ashleymardigrassgirl and taffy clayton.
i hope you like them.


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

Pink! Love it.
Random note: I know a gentlemen that harness races and his cart is actually pink XD


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*pink sulky.*

lol dont give me idears as the blue paint is falling off my sulky i use it for exercise and breaking in and has travled many miles with me.
and it has a great bit of history with it ill give it some thought.
well you sound an inspration on that.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*pink tack.*



rexing93 said:


> Pink! Love it.
> Random note: I know a gentlemen that harness races and his cart is actually pink XD


pink stands out that is what i like about it as you can see on my horse trailer it stands out on black.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*pink.*



michaelvanessa said:


> lol dont give me idears as the blue paint is falling off my sulky i use it for exercise and breaking in and has travled many miles with me.
> and it has a great bit of history with it ill give it some thought.
> well you sound an inspration on that.


thanks for your kind coments thanks i hope you enjoyed the pictures.


----------



## fellpony22 (Jul 19, 2013)

your horse looks lovely really suits pink! i would like to buy one but im a bit unsure if i would need cob or full size my girl is 14.2hn and built like a tank. what size is your horse wearing?


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*pink harness it is full size.*

thankyou for inquireing he is a good horse.


----------

